# Looking for new wheels, have a few questions



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey guys, as the title reads, I'm looking for some new wheels for my A6. There are a few different wheels I'm considering. One of them are the 19" A8 wheels (I believe they are called tubine wheels). 1st, do they fit on an A6? (Offset, width, etc.) 2nd, do they fit with the stock A8 tires (255/40/19 vs my 245/40/18). I have H&R lowering springs on the car. Are the tires going to rub? I looked at a tire calculator and it seems that the diameter will be off by 1.3". 

Thanks for the input, and if you guys know of any 19" or 20" wheels for sale w/tires for ~$1,000 that'll fit my car, let me know! 

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## TT_Power (Apr 5, 2006)

Anybody know?


----------



## Flat_Line (Aug 19, 2010)

I have the a8 rims my 2006 a6 avant. You dont have to put 255/40's on I have 235/35 on mine. Unless of course you want that much thread on them. But with lowering springs I would be careful of rubbing.


----------

